# Wifi на ноутбуке

## shaulyn

Подскажите на ноуте вайфай карта Wireless 3945ABG . Собственно скачал и установил firemware(качал отсюдова https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlegacy)  для карты. потом установил wirreles-tools wpa-supplicant.  Начал запускать вайфай через iwconfig wlp6s0 essid home key:1234 (кстати как сделать чтобы udev не переименовывал интерфейсы ) но он мне выдавал все время ошибку, потом до меня дошло что он не поддерживает wpa2 и запустил wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp6s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  -B.   В wpa_supplicant.conf указал параметры сети. Сразу заработал интренет и вайфай подключился к сети. Собственно я просто добавил этот процесс в автозагрузку через rc-update add wpa_supplicant default теперь при включении сразу работает интернет. А вопрос вот в чем я в /etc/conf.d/ создал файл net  в котором прописал

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp6s0="dhcp" 

не включает интернет при загрузке если удалить с помощью rc-update почему так? ведь как я понял файл net отвечает за настройки сетевых карточек и поднимает  интерфейсы при загрузке. отсюда следующий вопрос у меня для проводного интерфейса eth0 в файле net нет вообще никаких записей и упоминаний, однако если подключить кабель карточка автоматом получает настройки по dhcp и все прекрасно работает, откуда берутся настройки для этих интерфейсов??? И еще вопрос как сделать скрипты как для /etc/init.d/net.lo  чтобы можно также было делать start|stop|restart только для eth0 wlan0

----------

## shaulyn

дамс ветка мертвая..в отличии от бубунты а говорили дружное сообщество и хорошая поддержка новичков

----------

## NplmSunrise

По eth0,мож название этого интерфейса другое?У меня,например-enp3s0.Из-за этого и про.бался двое суток.

Мож у вас есть настройки для другого названия интерфейса?

И ось по этим настройкам и свитчит ваш инет.

----------

## shaulyn

да eth0 имеет другое название я в первом посте это написал и один из вопросов как отключить udev переименовывание интерфейсов

----------

## NplmSunrise

Про отключение в udev

Вот ссылка на однокласниках-http://ok.ru/group/49683751370899/topic/64917587599507

Там мне советовали как  решить эту проблему.

----------

## TigerJr

 *shaulyn wrote:*   

> дамс ветка мертвая..в отличии от бубунты а говорили дружное сообщество и хорошая поддержка новичков

 

Кто тебе такую чушь рассказал? Я тут усиленно борюсь чтобы не писали лишьнего, а задавали вопросы на gentoo.ру, но нет всё=равно пишут. 

Из русскоговорящих здесь человек 5, и то не всегда. И вопросы довольно диковатые, не разобрались с openrc спрашивают как прописать в автозагрузку сетевую карту. Ппц.

----------

## globus

Неудобно там, на почту ответы не шлются, заходить страшно - https-предупреждение. Вот и потому  :Smile: 

----------

## TigerJr

 *globus wrote:*   

> Неудобно там, на почту ответы не шлются, заходить страшно - https-предупреждение. Вот и потому 

 

Всетаки народу там побольше из русскоязычников и шансов получить ответ тоже побольше, а удобства в россии всегда были второстепенностью.

----------

